# Sju år i Yorkshire.

## jmk

Efter sju år i England är det dags att flytta hem. Lillen har kommit till världen  så det är lockande med närhet till familjen. Vi har äntligen lyckats få tag i en lägenhet så vi har någonstans att bo när vi flyttar hem till Sverige i höst.    :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Det är med blandade känslor vi nu kommer tillbaks till att bli svenskar med både dagis och husläkare... 

Vi kommer däremot nu att ha nöjet att kunna välja allt från bank till el och bredbands levarantör, så jag tänkte rådfråga alla här om era erfarenheter av bredband och linuxvänligheten på svenska banker.

Om ni har några tips på vilka man ska välja eller viktigare... personlig erfarenhet om vad man ska undvika så låt mig veta. Jag vill inte sitta fast i ett kontrakt med ett idiotföretag som Northern Electric and Gas igen.

Mvh,

Marcus

----------

## hensan

Vad jag vet stödjer alla dom stora svenska bankernas internettjänster Linux, utom Handelsbanken.

Jag har Telia som bredbandsleverantör (adsl), o det har väl funkat bra när det väl kom igång, fick bara vänta en evighet på att dom skulle bygga ut telefonstationen. Jag inte kollat så mycket vad dom andra leverantörerna har för priser o väntetider...

----------

## jmk

Tackar hensan,

Handelsbanken får väl undvikas då. Jag har dock läst att det finns folk som har fått BankID att fungera på Linux. Handelsbanken ska stödja Banank ID så vitt som jag förstår. 

Är utbyggnaden av adsl dålig i Sverige då det är väntetider på att få det inkopplat? Här får man ofta skriva 12 månaders kontrakt om man vill ah bra pris är det likadant med telia?

Comhem då, är det nått att ha? Jag tror att det ska finnas i huset. Så vitt jag förstår så håller dom på att fånar sig med login sidor och annat.

- M

----------

## Fanatic

 *jmk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Comhem dï¿½, ï¿½r det nï¿½tt att ha? Jag tror att det ska finnas i huset. Sï¿½ vitt jag fï¿½rstï¿½r sï¿½ hï¿½ller dom pï¿½ att fï¿½nar sig med login sidor och annat.
> 
> - M

 

Comhem suger, satsa pÃ¥ nÃ¥t annat istÃ¤llet.

----------

## hensan

 *jmk wrote:*   

> Jag har dock läst att det finns folk som har fått BankID att fungera på Linux. Handelsbanken ska stödja Banank ID så vitt som jag förstår. 

 

För att logga in på internettjänsterna på handelsbanken måste man ha ett säkerhetsprogram installerat. Detta program finns bara för Windows o Mac.

 *jmk wrote:*   

> Är utbyggnaden av adsl dålig i Sverige då det är väntetider på att få det inkopplat? Här får man ofta skriva 12 månaders kontrakt om man vill ah bra pris är det likadant med telia?

 

Nuförtiden är det väl ganska bra utbyggt. Jag skaffade adsl för nästan två år sen och då fick jag vänta. Och sen är det väl olika i olika delar av landet.

----------

## jmk

 *hensan wrote:*   

> För att logga in på internettjänsterna på handelsbanken måste man ha ett säkerhetsprogram installerat. Detta program finns bara för Windows o Mac.

  Ruttet!

Men trots allt bara en förlust för Handlesbanken av en kund.

 *hensan wrote:*   

> Nuförtiden är det väl ganska bra utbyggt. Jag skaffade adsl för nästan två år sen och då fick jag vänta. Och sen är det väl olika i olika delar av landet.

  För två år sen var det mer eller mindre en fråga om "adsl-vadå?" om man ville ha det utanför London. Jag tror inte att det är outbyggt i Nacka (men man ver ju aldrig). Jag är nöjd med adsl 512 här så om det finns som ett alternativ till comhem så är det nog ett bättre val.

Jag har hört om folk med 100Mbps Ethernet in i sina lägenheter. Vet nån om det är ovanligt?

- M

----------

## kallamej

Bredbandssituationen beror på vart ni flyttar. Om ni kommer att bo nära en telestation (<1km trådvägen) så går det att få vdsl (10Mbit/s och uppåt) i Stockholm, Göteborg och Malmö samt en handfull städer till. Jag har Bostreams, och det funkar bra även om uppgraderingen dröjde. I allmänhet ligger månadsavgifterna på 200 och uppåt. Jag betalar 398 för min uppkoppling.

Bank-ID har diskuterats i den här tråden.

----------

## jmk

 *kallamej wrote:*   

> Bredbandssituationen beror på vart ni flyttar. Om ni kommer att bo nära en telestation (<1km trådvägen) så går det att få vdsl (10Mbit/s och uppåt) i Stockholm, Göteborg och Malmö samt en handfull städer till. Jag har Bostreams, och det funkar bra även om uppgraderingen dröjde. I allmänhet ligger månadsavgifterna på 200 och uppåt. Jag betalar 398 för min uppkoppling.

 Vi kan få 26Mbps enligt postnummers grejen   :Very Happy: 

Vette tusan om det är värt pengarna men kul skulle det va... Bostream verkar vara ett bra alternativ.

 *kallamej wrote:*   

> Bank-ID har diskuterats i den här tråden.

 Tack, jag hittade en matnyttig artikel på susning.nu om det hela också.[/url]

----------

## kallamej

 *jmk wrote:*   

> Vi kan få 26Mbps enligt postnummers grejen  
> 
> Vette tusan om det är värt pengarna men kul skulle det va... Bostream verkar vara ett bra alternativ.

 

Ropa inte hej än, den funktionen säger inget om det exakta avståndet till stationen.  

 *bostream.com wrote:*   

> * scream levereras med högsta möjliga hastighet till varje enskild användare. scream levereras antingen med VDSL eller ADSL teknik. Vilken teknik och hastighet du kan få är beroende, och begränsas, av kvaliteten på din telefonkabel samt ditt avstånd till telefonstation. scream VDSL erbjuder hastigheter upp till 26Mbps och scream ADSL erbjuder hastigheter på upp till 8 Mbps.

 

Tidigare fanns det en funktion där man mejlledes kunde få ett svar på avståndet kabelvägen. Jag har telestationen inom synhåll från köket, max 200 m, men kabelvägen är enligt Bostream ca 550 m, så jag får bara 13/13 Mbit. Jag hade xstream förut (för 399/månad då jag var gammal kund) och tycker det är värt varenda öre.

----------

## malmjako

 *jmk wrote:*   

> Comhem då, är det nått att ha? Jag tror att det ska finnas i huset. Så vitt jag förstår så håller dom på att fånar sig med login sidor och annat.

 

Jag har Comhem och det fungerar ok. Med qadsl loggas jag in under uppstarten. Jag har dock haft lite struligt då och då när jag växlat dator och anslutit modemet till min bärbara.

--

Jakob Malm

----------

## jmk

 *malmjako wrote:*   

> Jag har Comhem och det fungerar ok. Med qadsl loggas jag in under uppstarten. Jag har dock haft lite struligt då och då när jag växlat dator och anslutit modemet till min bärbara.

 Tack för bra info. Jag har en server, en arbetsstation och en lapdog kopplade till mitt trådlösa nätverk. Vet du om comhem funkar med flera maskiner samtidigt med en vanlig kablemodems router?

 *kallamej wrote:*   

> Ropa inte hej än, den funktionen säger inget om det exakta avståndet till stationen

 Jag ser det nu, orkade inte läsa det finstilta.  :Embarassed:  Jag var mest glad att det fanns tillgång till adsl. Här har jag har 512kbps för £23 (330:-) bostream ger mig till ock med en 1mbps för mindre pengar så jag är nöjd.   :Very Happy: 

För att vara ärlig använder jag inte ens 512kbps, (Average In: 7056.0 b/s (1.3%))   :Shocked:  Det är dock trevligt att ha för då man gör en sync och ett och  annat, men å andra sidan så syncar jag bara automagiskt på natten ändå, så det är bara om jag vill ladda ner nått stort som jag använder hela bandbredden.

----------

## malmjako

 *jmk wrote:*   

> Vet du om comhem funkar med flera maskiner samtidigt med en vanlig kablemodems router?

 

Vet ej, men jag hoppas det, för jag funderar på att skaffa en...

----------

## sdaffis

Jag använder Föreningssparbankens internettjänster och det funkar prima både under Linux och Mac OSX, jag rekommenderar FSB starkt!  :Smile: 

----------

## jmk

Tack för all bra information!   :Very Happy: 

Jag har ett par konton hos på den tiden var Sparbanken. Jag minns att de hade en färgglad amöba som logotype. Det blir kanske enklast att återuppliva de kontona i och med att det funkar bra för sdaffis. Anvävder du BankID eller har dom nån hårdvarulösning typ RSA SecurID? 

Jag har också tagit reda på att det inte är Comhem utan UPC som har hand om kabel nätet i huset. *www.upc.se wrote:*   

> Jag har ett operativsystem som inte nämns i systemkraven.  Kan jag ändå använda chello?
> 
> Du får ingen support för operativsystem (och specialversioner) som inte nämns i systemkraven. Du kan abonnera på chello, men du får själv ordna konfigurering och support för ditt operativsystem och din dator.

  *www.upc.se wrote:*   

> Jag har en linuxdator (eller ett annat operativsystem ni inte stöder), kan jag abonnera på chello?
> 
> Om din dator t.ex. använder linux operativsystem kan chello tyvärr inte stödja dig. Men du kan ändå abonnera på chello men vara medveten om att vi inte kan erbjuda någon support för andra operativsystem än Windows NT 4 och högre, Windows 95/98 och Mac OS 7.5 och högre.

 De verkar inte direkt vara linux-ovänliga men deras förslag till att få mer en 1 dator att funka låter lite mera avskräkande... *www.upc.se wrote:*   

> Jag har problem att växla till en annan dator vid vanligt chello-abonnemang, vad gör jag åt detta?
> 
> Har du ett vanligt chello-abonnemang med en IP-adress och vill växla mellan två datorer måste du göra nedanstående procedur varje gång du vill byta dator:
> 
>     * stäng av båda datorerna
> ...

 Man har tydligen att välja på att använda en idiot procedur varje gång eller betala mer. Inte det mest tilltalande enligt min åsilkt. Såvida inte någon säger att UPC är det bästa som kommit sedan skivat bröd så håller jag mig nog till xDSL

Är det förresten någon som vet om mitt modem kommer att fungera? Jag har ett 8mbps xDSL modem med inbyggd switch och brandvägg som jag är mycket nöjd med. Jag minns att när vi flyttade hit så fungerade inga av våra telefoner som vi hade med oss från Sverige på det fasta telenätet. Det gör att jag inte är så hoppfull om att det ska fungera. Men å andra sidan så var det sju år sedan och utvecklingen hart gått lite framåt även i Yorkshire (inte mycket men ändå framåt  :Wink:  ).

----------

## kallamej

Föreningssparbanken använder sig av en liten säkerhetsdosa som man får knappa på en massa gånger under varje session, delas när man loggar in, dels när man skall signera något, exempelvis en postgirobetalning.

----------

## jmk

 *kallamej wrote:*   

> Föreningssparbanken använder sig av en liten säkerhetsdosa som man får knappa på en massa gånger under varje session, delas när man loggar in, dels när man skall signera något, exempelvis en postgirobetalning.

 Låter jobbigt  :Wink: 

Men det är nog säkrare än vad min bank här använder sig av: SSL + lösenord  :Shocked: 

----------

## 30726

Det är inte särskilt jobbigt att använda säkerhetsdosan. En stor fördel med Föreningssparbanken är att man får tillgång till deras E-kort tjänst (gratis), som gör att man slipper använda sitt riktiga kreditkortstnummer när man handlar på nätet. Har man man bara flash installerat kan man nå E-kort tjänsten på https:/ekort.foreningssparbanken.se. Sidan använder en popup, så lägg till adressen i undantag i Firefox/Mozillas popup filter.

----------

## jmk

 *tln wrote:*   

> En stor fördel med Föreningssparbanken är att man får tillgång till deras E-kort tjänst (gratis), som gör att man slipper använda sitt riktiga kreditkortstnummer när man handlar på nätet.

  Coolt. Har du provat det på utländska webbsidor som inte är anslutna till Föreningssparbanken?

----------

## 30726

 *jmk wrote:*   

>  *tln wrote:*   En stor fördel med Föreningssparbanken är att man får tillgång till deras E-kort tjänst (gratis), som gör att man slipper använda sitt riktiga kreditkortstnummer när man handlar på nätet.  Coolt. Har du provat det på utländska webbsidor som inte är anslutna till Föreningssparbanken?

 

Japp... De ser det som ett vanligt kreditkort. Skillnaden är att man har mycket större kontroll över det. Man kan bestämma att bara en viss domän får ta ut pengar på kortet, och även sätta en gräns på hur mycket som får tas ut samt giltighetstid på kortet. Jag genererar ett nytt kortnummer för varje köp jag genomför (om det inte är från en sajt jag köper ifrån ofta - då genererar jag ett nummer för flergångsköp).

----------

## jmk

 *tln wrote:*   

> Japp... De ser det som ett vanligt kreditkort. Skillnaden är att man har mycket större kontroll över det. Man kan bestämma att bara en viss domän får ta ut pengar på kortet, och även sätta en gräns på hur mycket som får tas ut samt giltighetstid på kortet. Jag genererar ett nytt kortnummer för varje köp jag genomför (om det inte är från en sajt jag köper ifrån ofta - då genererar jag ett nummer för flergångsköp).

 Coolt,   :Very Happy:  Tack för bra info.

----------

## Anior

 *kallamej wrote:*   

> Föreningssparbanken använder sig av en liten säkerhetsdosa som man får knappa på en massa gånger under varje session, delas när man loggar in, dels när man skall signera något, exempelvis en postgirobetalning.

  Ja, det är lätt att uppleva fsb som lite för paranoida ibland. Specielt då nämda säkerhetsdosa kräver en pin-kod när den startar och stänger av sig efter varje genererade kod.

Dock så är det en ren hårdvarulösning och fungerar därför utmärkt i alla browsers vilket måste ses som ett klart plus, nog för att jag inte orkat byta

----------

## hw-tph

Jag måste hålla med om att Föreningssparbanken fungerar alldeles utmärkt. 

Bredbandsbolagets DSL-lösning har jag haft ett tag, med ca 9mbit ner och kanske 1mbit upp. Det räcker och blir över! Det kostar en del - 399kr /mån, men jag tycker att det är himla skönt, speciellt eftersom jag jobbar mestadels hemifrån och måste ladda upp- och ner en massa binära filer som jag inte kan uppdatera med cvs. Jag har haft en Enemy Territory-server hemma också och det var inga problem med 16 spelare.

Däremot kan jag inte riktigt rekommedera husläkare.  :Wink: 

Håk (sent inlägg bättre än inget?  :Smile: )

----------

## jmk

 *hw-tph wrote:*   

> Jag måste hålla med om att Föreningssparbanken fungerar alldeles utmärkt.

 Med ytterligare en röst på föreningssparbanken  tror att det får bli ett konto hos dem.

 *hw-tph wrote:*   

> Bredbandsbolagets DSL-lösning har jag haft ett tag, med ca 9mbit ner och kanske 1mbit upp. Det räcker och blir över! Det kostar en del - 399kr /mån, men jag tycker att det är himla skönt, speciellt eftersom jag jobbar mestadels hemifrån och måste ladda upp- och ner en massa binära filer som jag inte kan uppdatera med cvs. Jag har haft en Enemy Territory-server hemma också och det var inga problem med 16 spelare.

  Det ska bli intressant och se vad som händer då bredbandsbolaget har köpt bostream. Antagligen går priserna upp.  :Crying or Very sad:   Jag tycker dock att det viktigaste är att få en internet tjänst utan en massa tjafs med inloggnings sidor. Att bredbandsbolaget håller på och tramsar med att blockering av port 25 får man leva med.

 *hw-tph wrote:*   

> Däremot kan jag inte riktigt rekommedera husläkare. 

  Det är helt ok.  Jag får se till at inte bli sjuk. 

 *hw-tph wrote:*   

> Håk (sent inlägg bättre än inget? )

 Mycket bättre  :Wink:  Jag är alltid tacksam för svar. Det är hela tre veckor kvar innan vi har planerat att flytta ändå, så det var med gott om tid kvar för att svara.

Mvh,

Marcus

----------

## snis

Så då var det inte försent att lägga sig i debatten...

Du frågade om ditt xDSL modem (med inbyggd router) fungerar i Sverige.

Det ska fungera. Men det kan inte vara ett xDSL modem, du har garanterat ett ADSL modem. Det betyder att du INTE kan välja en VDSL-tjänst utan att införskaffa ett nytt modem.

Har Bostream ADSL nu, fungerar utmärkt, satt i en ComHem fastighet förr det fungerade också bra.

Väljer du Chello så ska du veta att du måste ha ett Kabel modem (dvs kasta ADSL modemet).

Chello och många andra låser MAC-adressen, det är därför du måste vänta i 10 minuter. Detta är ett försvar mot ARP-poisoning (ARP-spoofing/MiM-attacker med flera)

Att ha flera datorer på internet tjänsten har jag aldrig sett som ett problem. Se bara till att ha en "router" som kan NAT. Själv så har jag funnit min lösning i ett rent ADSL modem och en linux distro vid namn Clarkconnect. Jag har inte orkat lägga ner tid på att installera en Gentoo distro på denna internet gateway. Sen så kör jag lite port-forwarding till datorerna på det interna LAN'et.

Angående banker:

SEB fungerar precis som FSB.

Nordea har skrapkoder, ett kort innehåller ca 20 koder som bara kan användas en gång och endast i rätt ordning som jag fattat det.

Jag använder SEB och tycker att det fungerar utmärkt förutom 0% ränta   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Välkommen hem till ett höst mörkt Sverige.

----------

## jmk

 *snis wrote:*   

> Så då var det inte försent att lägga sig i debatten...

 

Inte då, det är två veckor kvar till flytten om allt går väl.

 *snis wrote:*   

> Du frågade om ditt xDSL modem (med inbyggd router) fungerar i Sverige.
> 
> Det ska fungera. Men det kan inte vara ett xDSL modem, du har garanterat ett ADSL modem. Det betyder att du INTE kan välja en VDSL-tjänst utan att införskaffa ett nytt modem.

 

Det är nog inte S-märkt, T-märkt och allt det där så det kan vara problem.

 *snis wrote:*   

> Har Bostream ADSL nu, fungerar utmärkt, satt i en ComHem fastighet förr det fungerade också bra.
> 
> Väljer du Chello så ska du veta att du måste ha ett Kabel modem (dvs kasta ADSL modemet).
> 
> Chello och många andra låser MAC-adressen, det är därför du måste vänta i 10 minuter. Detta är ett försvar mot ARP-poisoning (ARP-spoofing/MiM-attacker med flera)
> ...

 Har inte Comhem en inloggningsida? Håller man sig inloggad?

 *snis wrote:*   

> Angående banker:
> 
> SEB fungerar precis som FSB.
> 
> Nordea har skrapkoder, ett kort innehåller ca 20 koder som bara kan användas en gång och endast i rätt ordning som jag fattat det.
> ...

 Lite bättre borde du kunna få. Om inte, byt bank. FSB är bra har jag hört...  :Smile: 

 *snis wrote:*   

> Välkommen hem till ett höst mörkt Sverige.

 

Tackar   :Very Happy: 

----------

## makke

Hej

Välkommen hem till Sverige (om ett tag iaf)

Att hålla sig uppkopplad med comhem/Telia är inga problem i linux eller windows för den delen. För linux finns ett förträffligt program som heter qadsl som kopplar upp dig och håller dig uppkopplad. Fungerar för både comhem å telia. Jag har provat båda. Om du skaffar en router till ditt kabel- eller adslmodem så kan du ansluta hur många som helst, dom kostar inte mer än ~500 kanske. 

Appropå bank så kan ja rekommendera FSB, dom funkar fint med mozilla och andra läsare under linux.

----------

## jmk

Ja, då har man varit hemma ett tag.

Telia har varit så vänliga att äntligen samköra sina register med skattemyndigeten och låter oss därför nu äntligen beställa telefon.  :Shocked: 

Så då blir det nog snart bredband... glocalnet har ju ett bra pris just nu. Är det några på forumet som har erfarenhet av dem?

----------

## monotux

förövrigt, jag skulle varmt rekommendera föreningssparbanken, om du inte redan har valt.

man får en liten dosa som man knappar in saker på, och sedan är det bara att logga in. sidan funkar tom bra i opera, det är inte illa pinkat  :Smile: 

----------

## jmk

Tackar,

Jo det blev FSB - de fick överlägset flest röster och verkade ha en bra teknisk lösning med sin lilla dosa.   :Smile: 

----------

## Anior

Ja det enda irriterande är att den stänger av sig själv efter varje genererade kod och kräver PIN för att starta. En enkel överföring till en ny person kräver tre koder vilket gör att du måste slå in din PIN-kod 3 gånger...

Men man lär sig den ganska bra. ;-)

----------

## jmk

Jag har inte haft nöjet av att prova. Jag är fortfarande förbluffad över telefonbanken. Både den automatiska och den personliga. Annat var det med lloyds...

----------

